# Anything exciting for your spring presbytery?



## N. Eshelman (Feb 19, 2008)

With many Reformed and Presbyterian churches starting spring presbytery meetings, I am wondering what some of the discussions will be this spring? 

We meet in Orlando for the Great Lakes/ Gulf Presbytery at the end of February.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> With many Reformed and Presbyterian churches starting spring presbytery meetings, I am wondering what some of the discussions will be this spring?
> 
> We meet in Orlando for the Great Lakes/ Gulf Presbytery at the end of February.



And I thought the OPC's Presbytery of the South, which stretches from Louisiana to Key West, covered a lot of territory!


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2008)

I've heard of Presbytery meetings lasting from several days to a couple of hours depending I suppose on the proximity of the churches, the size of the presbytery, the frequency of meetings and the agenda for that particular meeting.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 19, 2008)

> Anything exciting for your spring presbytery?



It is most strange to see the words "exciting" and "presbytery meeting" in the same sentence.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 19, 2008)

I love the courts of the church! 

The Great Lakes/Gulf Presbytery is a strip of land that cuts through the South. The goal (from what I have heard) is to get enough southern churches to have their own presbytery.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation. I thought you Presbyterian brothers from the Upper Midwest just wanted to Gerrymander yourselves into a vacation destination spot for your meetings! You know, get together and listen to a couple of light middleweight theologians spar for a few rounds over the FV, visit the Reformed Vatican in Orlando, then take in a trip to Disneyworld. 

[Visiting my eldest son's family in Chicagoland this week, this Los Angeles boy had to cope with -17 degree windchills (expected to drop to -30 by tomorrow morning). Yikes! It was 86 back home last week.]


----------

